
Billionaire Bunkers: Inside the World's Largest Planned Doomsday Escape - eplanit
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jimdobson/2015/06/12/billionaire-bunkers-exclusive-look-inside-the-worlds-largest-planned-doomsday-escape/
======
unclebucknasty
> _has planned doomsday retreats in the past including private bunkers for
> residences, but it is only now that this new location has come to fruition
> offering up a unique potential for those who truly want the ultimate in
> personal safety for their families._

In other words, advertising. But seems like it would be kept fairly tight-
lipped and spread quietly among those who can afford such a luxury.

In any case, I always wonder about the logistics of something like this. How
do you know you'd have time to reach the bunker or that your pilot would be
available (or wouldn't simply refuse to spend his/her time shuttling you
around in the midst of some dire threat)?

Also, who enforces your safety en route, your right to enter safely, etc.?

Seems that the mechanics depend on some of the very structure that would
likely be unavailable in a true doomsday scenario.

